# Favorite/Funniest Moments



## Zalea

What's your favorite thing your hedgehog does, or the funniest moment you've seen? 
Mine will plop down on his belly, stretch both his front and back legs straight out, wiggle them around a few times in front of him while obviously stretching, then jump up and start running around his play area--it is the cutest thing to watch! The first time I saw him do it, I was like "OMG WHAT'S GOING ON?" but then I realized he was just stretching before he started his exercise.
Does anyone else have something they like to watch their hedgie do or moments where you were just like "What in the WORLD is that hedgehog DOING"? I thought it could be fun to share.


----------



## drowsydreamer

One of my favorite things is that everytime I pick Turbo up he hisses and curls into a ball. Then once he smells my hand and realizes its me he immediately unballs and starts crawling all over. It's just cute because it makes me feel special, like a "Oh it's just mom" feeling, even though I'm sure lots of hedgies do that.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Sometimes while pepper is sleeping on his back/in a ball while i'm holding him, he'll stick out all 4 feet and twitch his legs, and actually lets me pet his fur. I just think its cute :lol:


----------



## MintyDuhh

This isn't funny, but it's like my favorite thing. >3>;

Nook does like the cutest thing ever, or at least I think. xD; Sometimes while he's sleeping, he'll suck/chew on his foot, like a little baby. xD; It's SO cute to watch. >3> He's just adorable.


----------



## gml

Chevy sticks his head in the crook of my elbow and goes to sleep there. 

Our first hedgehog, Tumbles, would roll onto her back and demand belly rubs when we approached.


----------



## iamdbf

Favorite: When Jade annointed from my scent
Funny moments: Jade always tries to hedgbut me with her quills when i wake her up. lolz. When she is fully awake she is nice though.
Another thing, Jade burrows between my legs ang goes to sleep. so cute.


----------



## Nancy

One of my favourite moments was with Pebbles who we lost on Monday.

Pebbles used to love chewing on the other girls quills while out for playtime. She would find a target and pursue her relentlessly to chew. I moved her away numerous times one night and finally told her she was going back to her cage for a time out. She immediately ran to the bars of the cage and looked at me so I took her picture. Imagine my surprise when I put the pictures on the computer and noticed she had her tongue stuck out at me. :lol:


----------



## Hedgie17

lol Nancy! I am sorry for your loss. You are a good example of remembering a lost pet in a good way


----------



## AllQuills

When I first introduced Juniper to scrambled eggs, she was rather afraid of them! She came trotting out of her hedgie bag only to see foreign bright yellow things in her bowl! She huffed and curled up into a ball for a minute, before cautiously investigating and nibbling at the eggs. She now loves them, but it was pretty funny to see her reaction to them at first! :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy

haha all your stories are great! Tonight during Sages play time all of a sudden she plopped herself down on her belly stuck both her back legs out behind her huffed then gave out the biggest yawn i have ever seen!I was like " What the heck are ya doing??" Then i was like "oohh" then " awww!" hehehe


----------



## Chewy

When I let Adrian and Rocky play outside in the grass for the first time I turned my back for like 10 seconds and I look back and both are green! lol They were chewing on the grass and then annoiting EVERYWHERE!!! Their whole body was almost a shade of green. haha :lol:


----------



## bamafan2112

Sometimes Biscuit will climb up my shirt, perch on my soldier, and lick behind my ear and chew on my hair :lol: I love it when he does that!


----------



## Luck

Lol green.


----------



## cat

My favourite moments are when Kovi is wandering around on me in bed - she will once in a while climb under my shirt from the neck, turn around, and poke her nose out at me. She will sit there nose to nose with me with the rest of her body splatted out on my chest under my shirt (skin to skin - so soft ) for minutes at a time, just sniffing and looking and we have our conversations. I love it!!


----------



## Jeece

Weirdest Pooky pose:










I don't know how to explain *this*. :?

One moment Pooky made us laugh a lot, it was during its first days with us, he was about 6-7 weeks old. I had just scooped him and was lifting him to deposit him in a blanket my girlfriend was holding, and suddenly: *ppppfffffffrrrttttttt...* - a loud, wet, 3 seconds hedgie fart. We looked at each other for a moment, in disbelief then we bursted out laughing. :lol:


----------



## laurennicole

every time i get bessie out she sucks on my hand like its a bottle its so funny!! :lol: she will suck on my hand for hours if i let her lol


----------



## Guest

We still laugh about Walter's first waxworm. He gobbled it up out of my hand with lightening speed, all moist and chewy, and then, before I could register what was happening, he spit the morsel back into my hand and walked off... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Nancy

Lifeisamealworm said:


> We still laugh about Walter's first waxworm. He gobbled it up out of my hand with lightening speed, all moist and chewy, and then, before I could register what was happening, he spit the morsel back into my hand and walked off... :shock: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy

funny but gross!!! :lol:


----------



## laurennicole

Jeece said:


> Weirdest Pooky pose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to explain *this*. :?
> 
> One moment Pooky made us laugh a lot, it was during its first days with us, he was about 6-7 weeks old. I had just scooped him and was lifting him to deposit him in a blanket my girlfriend was holding, and suddenly: *ppppfffffffrrrttttttt...* - a loud, wet, 3 seconds hedgie fart. We looked at each other for a moment, in disbelief then we bursted out laughing. :lol:


LOLlol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

LOL! Those are both hilarious!

Inky did the same with his first waxworm, I got a lovely gooey slimey globs spat back into my hand... :?


----------



## laurennicole

lol.


----------



## LarryT

Nancy said:


> One of my favourite moments was with Pebbles who we lost on Monday.
> 
> Pebbles used to love chewing on the other girls quills while out for playtime. She would find a target and pursue her relentlessly to chew. I moved her away numerous times one night and finally told her she was going back to her cage for a time out. She immediately ran to the bars of the cage and looked at me so I took her picture. Imagine my surprise when I put the pictures on the computer and noticed she had her tongue stuck out at me. :lol:


I would love to see this pic


----------



## sweetergrrrl

I have just started giving Brillo a few pieces of Special K cereal as a treat and I just think it is the cutest thing when he makes faces and crunches away.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## kristinmarissa

Pasta Batman once, during one of the many times she got her head stuck in her toilet paper tube, decided to just stay in the tube while she pooped. :lol: That was really funny looking! She also gave up and went to sleep in the tube once.

Also, and I know all hedgehogs do this, but I just think anointing is so crazy, weird, and funny! I love it when she anoints and contorts her body in crazy ways:








and








:lol:


----------



## hedgieluver

lol kristenmarissa, soooo cute and funny!!!!! silly hedgies, will they ever learn :roll: ...................... im guessin not!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47

Aww, that's so cute!!

One thing though - I see that she anointed with an orange peel... You didn't feed her any of that orange did you? Hedgies aren't supposed to have citrus fruits. If you just gave her the peel to anoint with, im sure it's perfectly fine  They'll anoint with pretty much any perfume/cologne, too lol. My hedgie Pepper also just gives up while having a tube on his head and goes to sleep like that =P I actually have some pictures of it, its adorable


----------



## kristinmarissa

@r_k_chic47: Yeah, I didn't feed her any orange, I just give her the peels sometimes...I figure it's okay since she's not actually eating any of it. She loves orange peels for anointing! I wonder if it's like perfume to them, since they tend to anoint with things that have a pleasant smell but that they wouldn't actually eat, like we do. 
You should post the pictures of Pepper sleeping in the tube! :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47

Shoot, I cant find them right now :| Sorry, if i find them I'll be sure to post them. But here are some pictures that I think are just adorable


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Here is a pic of my "Dumbell"
They are actually asleep in the pic I found them like this and they do it all the time! :lol:
[attachment=0:2y2xytps]Dumbell.jpg[/attachment:2y2xytps]


----------



## hedgieluver

LOL!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Oh and they got mad at me when I woke them up when I took the tube off because it was fogging up! :roll: 
Silly Hedgies


----------



## Hedgierrt

Henry's cutest thing is snuggling underthe covers and he pushes against your leg so he can be extra toasty, then he pushes his legs out the back or to the side.

We have another baby, Bolt is one of Henry's boys! The funniest thing he did was they were playing together and Bolt LOVED the toilet paper tube, He would stick his head in it and swing his head around, wacking his dad with it, he did this several times! Henry just stood there and took it and Joanne and I could not stop laughing, hillarious!

I will post pics of Bolt soon!  :lol:


----------



## kristinmarissa

I know I already posted but I forgot about one of my favorite things that Pasta Batman does....sometimes when she's sleeping she makes the cutest little sleep noises, little audible sighs, over and over again. I wish I could describe the sound better because it really is incredibly cute.


----------



## ten_ten

So far my favorite moments of roy is when im holding him in my hands and he pushes my fingers with his nose. Its like he is saying "move this thing i want to see and its blocking me!"

Also another is when I gave him a banana in his little fish hedgie sack to win some trust and he annointed with it in the hedgie fish bag. you know how annointing is hahaha!~funny funny~


----------



## Hedgierrt

When we first got Bolt, we put him in a playpen with his dad (Henry) to play, and I put a toilet paper tube in with them. Henry was very mellow, even when Bolt got his head wedged in the tube and kept whacking his dad with it! Joanne and I were laughing so hard :lol:

I guess I posted this already....still a great memory!


----------



## freda

I just tried out the Gerber sweet potato food (trying to find some treats). Gordon took a taste, got really excited, and swung around to annoint, but he wasn't in the right position & didn't have enough support, so he rolled over completely. :lol:


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Lately, Nigel will crawl under his liner and tunnel his way into his house. His cage looks like an old Bugs Bunny cartoon. Let's hope he doesn't take a wrong turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## sillybowtie

Some nights Ace will get his ceramic food dish and push it to the other side of the cage right under his wheel. Then gets on his wheel and you just hear a clinking noise all night long. Also he likes to get the paper towel under his wheel and carry it to the other side of the cage and sleep with it. I have learned now to keep extra paper towel on his sleeping side so he does not sleep with dirty paper towel.
The funniest moment is when he got his head stuck in a TP tube and then some how got his ping pong ball on the other side and started to walk around with it.


----------



## gyaku

My favorite moment has to be when I gave Sonic his first live grasshopper. He acted afraid at first then slowly approaches it, the grasshopper jumps away. Sonic gives the looks of "Come on stay still so I can eat you." Then Sonic runs after him, and corners the grasshopper, and pounces on it, then chews off the head. "I got you now! Victory has never been sweeter." Then he trots off home, and let's out what sounded like a little hedgie belch. It was so cute and yet funny. I burst into laughter just thinking of it.


----------



## Bengall77

I gave Quillbert his first full bath today. Before he had only had foot baths in the sink but this time I put two inches of warm water in the tub with some aveeno oatmeal baby wash. Once he got into the tub it took him a minute to realize that hey - this is fun! He started walking around with his little head held up, swishing his butt, and started making a cute little chirping noise.


----------



## hedgie love

One of the funniest things Herisson did was when he was in his playpen and saw an empty toilet paper roll for the first time. He went up to sniff it and put his head in it to look around. Less than a second later he jerked his head up and sent the tube flying as if he was afraid he would get his head caught (although he would not be able to because I cut it.) I was laughing so hard. Ever since then he has never put his head anywhere near the open ends of an empty toilet paper roll.


----------



## mighty mouse

Last night, Dexter was running on his wheel. He stopped to stretch out his hind legs (he always does this right after waking up, eating a bit, and hopping on his wheel). He stretched his one hind leg out too far - it slipped off the edge of the wheel, and he came tumbling out after it. He only had maybe a quarter inch to drop, as his litter pan is under his wheel, and he didn't get hurt at all-except maybe his pride. It was adorable to see him pop up and look around to see if anyone saw that... :lol:


----------



## hedgielover

I take Quigley out of his cage wrapped in his blankets and hold him rolled up on his back while he is waking up. He doesn't take long to unball and look around but once he starts squirming to get down he makes the blanket fall in his face and gets so mad at it hissing his head off and trying to stab it with his forehead quills. My BF and I think this is hillarious. 

One other thing is something we call the blanket monster. He gets under his blanket and gets it stuck on his quills so that he is completely covered while he is walking around. This enables him to take his bed over to his food and water and eat without coming out of his blanket. Often we find him sleeping wrapped in his blanket on top of food dish when we check on him in the morning. If he's somewhere where he doesn't have a blanket an upside down egg carton is a great subsitute.


----------



## gyaku

Well this happened very recently, since us up here in Edmonton, Alberta are having some hot days I have been trying to get Sonic his own air conditioner (a luxury item I never had) but like the ones before it blows off my switch box turning off all power to my room. So I decided to put a bowl of water for Sonic to go in every now and then to cool off, kinda like his own private swimming pool.
I wake up the next morning and found him sleeping with his blanket drenched in water, he seemed to figure out a way to keep himself cool all on his own, I kinda laughed and was amazed how smart he was to do that... It was really funny.


----------



## HedgehogBoy42

When I went in the room all of the hedgehogs are in, I looked at all of the hedgehogs cages, and my hedgehog, Spikes, was sleeping under his tipped food bowl (Which he used to do a lot, actually)! And then Seth was just in such a deep sleep he didn't hear one single noise that I made, didn't even hiss or put his quills up at all. And then my sister's hedgehog, May Ling, was sleeping with her foot behind her head! It wasn't that funny, it was just _so_ cute.
I love all of the funny and cute moments that you guys have been posting on here!


----------



## Krakhis

Haven't had Widget for more than a few months but...

1 moment was my mom was holding him, and she introduced him to an orange. He started foaming at the mouth and anointing himself (the first time I saw it, but I knew about it), my mother on the other hand, thought she had killed him, so she's freaking out, and I'm laughing.

2. When I take off Widget's house, he always huffs, but the second I get my hand under him and out, he crawls upto my neck and sits.

3. He tries to quill anyone else that tries to pick him up, except me.

4. When we took him outside, me and my brother put lawn chairs down next to him. He would run off about 3 feet, come back, step on my foot, then run off 3 feet and repeat. He did this about 5 times.


----------



## gyaku

This happens at least once a day, around supper time...
I always bring Sonic out of his cage, so he can walk around a bit, and seriously I need to get him off his wheel otherwise he would be on it 24/7... To him its like video games to me... Though I have the mind to think of more important things in life... Any who I let him roam on our couch, and like usual he heads to Jasper's (my dog) blanket, then pokes his head as if to say "boo!" Then Jasper runs off under my moms chair then gives me his puppy face, "Pokey scared me, put him back please..." Then just stares at you until you do what he wants. 

It may not be as funny as I thought, though Jasper does act like a bully, but make a loud noise, like clapping your hands he flees...

This happened a few days ago, and doesn't include Sonic...
Jasper was eating his supper (beneful soft food) then he looks up and burps, then he starts begging like he was saying "I am sorry for my rude manners, please forgive me..."


----------



## thelostsock

I have had Billa for two months now. When I got him, he was a mess (hygienically) and the cage set-up his previous home was offering him was not very high in quality. After a few weeks with me, Billa had a new wheel, liners, house and was officially mite-free. Only now after us being together for two months does he realize that the changes I am making in his life are for the best. He is much more friendly with me which is exciting!

One of my best moments happened the past 2 nights in a row. Billa has recently taken to licking my wrists. I only let him do it for so long as to prevent him from nibbling (which he will do. It doesn't hurt but it is a bad habit that I will not permit). He decided he is bored with wrists and would like to move on to new things. When I wear a tank he likes to lick my chest and make his little wheefy noises. 

Last night he managed to climb up my shirt (I of course had my hand behind his bum in case of falling) to my neck where he licked and licked and licked making his little wheefy noises, until he discovered my long dark hair! Which is when he tried to lick and chew and bury himself in it. I pulled him away immediately laughing at how silly he is. He gave me the sad eyes wondering why I pulled him away from his new favorite toy. 

THEN (this is the funny part to me), he starts to anoint, BUT because of the way I was holding him with my hands instead of him anointing onto himself he anointed on my thumb!!I thought it was so silly at the time... then after it settled in... and I thought it was pretty gross. Now when I notice that he is going to anoint I put him down and let him go at it. I don't think he realized that me was licking my hands instead of his quills lol


----------

